
OpenRA: An open, cross platform and expandable implementation of Command&Conquer - naetius
https://www.openra.net/
======
paulryanrogers
I know this comes up again and again, but I'm so glad there are efforts like
this. Enhancements to existing games are fun to make and to use. I've gotten
so much value from this project and those like it. My nephews and I were able
to play quickly and without a lot of hassle.

Also excited with the coming open sourcing and official remasters.

~~~
jka
You might also enjoy [https://osgameclones.com/](https://osgameclones.com/)
(just in case you don't already know about it)

